# Daria



## Amidala (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh how I love the cynical teen
problem is  I can't find the dvds anywhere they are all american


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2004)

Daria??

That's a new one on me.


----------



## Amidala (Jan 2, 2004)

Its quite old it used to be on mtv and five it was shown before the tribe,
Its an animated comedy about a teen cynic who has no interest in life
(me in a bad mood basically)
hehe I was at this model convention (dragged their cos a friend of a friend wanted to enter)
and there was such a Daria moment all the teeny boppers were screaming at the talentless boyband on stage and I just stood with a raised eyebrow in the crowd grimacing at the over excitement displayed by bimbos 

okay I rambled...heres a few sites

http://www.angelfire.com/ut/Daria/

http://www.mtv.com/onair/daria/


----------



## BleedingRoses (Jan 23, 2004)

i luv that show! that and degrassi...  
Bleeding Roses
"They say all u need is luv, but would brains be too much to ask for?"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 23, 2004)

BleedingRoses said:
			
		

> "They say all u need is luv, but would brains be too much to ask for?"


Oh, that is a wonderful quote.  It's something I've wondered from time to time.


----------



## Amidala (Feb 5, 2004)

heres one of my fae Daria quotes
"Don't worry I don't have low self-esteem...its a mistake, I have low esteem for everyone else"

muwhaha!


----------



## silvercloak (Feb 15, 2004)

BleedingRoses said:
			
		

> i luv that show! that and degrassi...
> Bleeding Roses
> "They say all u need is luv, but would brains be too much to ask for?"


 
As to Daria. I have seen little, but as too Degrassi; old or new? The old is far superior.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 4, 2016)

I liked when  I first saw it but,  eventually, I came loath even single character on the show including  Daria.


----------

